# Are these breeches too tight?



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

New rider, the girls at the store said they look fine, but after googling pictures online, it looks like most guys have them much baggier?

In terms of the fit, they feel snug but not overly tight.











for example these gentleman here. looks pretty baggy


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

They look fine to me. I would imagine they will stretch out a little with use anyway, though every brand is different. If you're comfortable in them then just stick with it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

As long as they give you enough space "down there", they look fine.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

They look fine, and like someone else said. With use they'll stretch a bit. Are those Irideon?


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah, they aren't too tight in my opinion. They will stretch as you ride, and you will see your pants will start to look like theirs. Personally, I like tighter, rather than loose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Personally, I'd go for a size larger, men often wear them a little looser.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

They probably will stretch a bit with use and if they don't it's still a good fit. As far as your look vs the other picture you posted (at the risk of being too forward - you're normal), the two with the baggiest breeches look they have skinny legs.

P.S. Make it a habit to check the condition of your seams. It prevents an expected surprise from ripped out or worn out thread/material.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

It's ultimately up to you. There's no right or wrong; all you'll get here is peoples personal opinion. That being said, my opinion is that guys look silly when their breeches are baggy, but that seems to be the more popular way to have them fit. I think yours look fine.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Funny, my breeches always seem to get tighter over time... I imagine it's because I'm always throwing them in the dryer by accident... I think a lot of guys tend to have slightly baggier breeches, but yours aren't so tight that I would even think anything of it. However, I wouldn't want them a whole lot tighter then that. If they're comfortable, they're ok.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Kinda random, but I didn't know you were a guy at first, and I saw the hair on your stomach and well you can guess my reaction lol. The eventing trainer at my barn who is a man wears his breeches tighter than yours are and he seems to have no problem.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

upnover said:


> Funny, my breeches always seem to get tighter over time... I imagine it's because I'm always throwing them in the dryer by accident... I think a lot of guys tend to have slightly baggier breeches, but yours aren't so tight that I would even think anything of it. However, I wouldn't want them a whole lot tighter then that. If they're comfortable, they're ok.


Like most pants I have, mine shrink a little in the dryer. They always stretch back after I wear them for a little bit, though.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I worked at a barn with a few male grand prix riders and their breeches were all quite snug. I think it's strictly a comfort thing, if you're not feeling restricted in anyway then they're fine! Also, I'm assuming men's breeches have just as much stretch as women's correct? Too tight would half to border on cutting off circulation to anything!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

SullysRider said:


> Kinda random, but I didn't know you were a guy at first, and I saw the hair on your stomach and well you can guess my reaction lol. The eventing trainer at my barn who is a man wears his breeches tighter than yours are and he seems to have no problem.


I was also thinking female when I read the thread title and I was thinking, if you have to ask, the answer is probably yes...


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to roll with it. 

They're very comfy, no restriction, It's just my quads, I do a lot of leg exercises at the gym so I've probably got a tad more muscle down there than most other male riders.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Ahh son, clean your room!

I'm sorry, I could not resist......lolololol..... I'm always saying that to my sons......*sighs*


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

They look fine. If you go with a larger size, the waist would be too lose and would gap with a belt.

Men don't always go baggy.




























Bottom line, it is what you find comfortable. Some men wear a more relaxed style, others don't.


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

sarahfromsc said:


> Ahh son, clean your room!
> 
> I'm sorry, I could not resist......lolololol..... I'm always saying that to my sons......*sighs*




LOL, I was thinking that as well. So embarassing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They look good


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

thetempest89 said:


> They look fine, and like someone else said. With use they'll stretch a bit. Are those Irideon?


The brand is "Tuff Rider"


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Ignore the ladies in this thread, they just _love_ to see a guy in tight pants! 

I think you should go up a size or two. Loose fitting breeches are not only much more comfortable to ride in, but also more "forgiving" in regards to the male anatomy becoming visible - think how the ladies do not like visible panty lines... the same rule applies (or should apply!) to us.

TuffRider makes decent breeches, btw. I use their TuffRider Coolmax Pro's and they look almost identical to Tailored Sportsman but hold up better and are a bit cheaper too.


----------

